# Fehlerseiten + htaccess



## cctnt (14. Juni 2004)

Tag

Also ich komm gleich zur sache:

Ich will bei meiner HP komplett von vorne anfangen und sie von grundauf besser ausstatten.

Ich hab mal das Forum durchsucht und hab herausgelesen das es mit htaccess am besten geht.

was muss ich tun, um fehlerseiten mit htaccess machen zu können


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juni 2004)

> was muss ich tun, um fehlerseiten mit htaccess machen zu können


Ganz kurz (aber nur ganz kurz, man könnte ja Zeit verschwenden) googlen?
http://www.wildwebsites.com/support/htaccess-404-errors.html


----------



## cctnt (14. Juni 2004)

da hab ich nur englische sites gefunden und mein englisch is ehrlich gesagt ned das beste

muss ich bei

ErrorDocument 404 http://www.yourdomain.com/your-404-page.html

einfach nur die nummern eingeben?
also 403,402,401,400 usw?


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juni 2004)

Ach komm... Sag bloß, du kannst keine deutschen Seiten bei Google finden?

http://www.yubb.de/tutorial1.html

(Und wie du deine Fehlerdateien nennst ist egal)


----------



## Coranor (14. Juni 2004)

Also mit den Stichworten "htaccess" und "fehlerseiten" plus Auswahl "Seiten auf Deutsch" bekomme ich einige Seiten zu dem Thema, z.B.

http://www.exine.de/server/fehlerseite_individuell.htm
http://www.yubb.de/tutorial1.html
http://www.at-web.de/tricky/fehlermeldungen.htm
http://www.quellcodecenter.de/tutorials/eigene-fehlerseiten-mit-htaccess.php
http://www.fueralles.de/htaccess-Generator.html
http://www.webmaster-homepage.de/36.0.html
http://www.nigjo.de/info/apache.html
http://www.pc-more.net/own_errorpages.html

Das waren mal acht der ersten zehn Suchergebnisse von Google. Hab sie jetzt nur kurz überflogen und meine damit solltest in der Lage sein Deine eigenen Fehlerseiten zu erstellen und zu verwalten.


----------



## cctnt (14. Juni 2004)

komisch
bei mir sind nur englische seiten gekommen

danke erstmal


----------



## soraxdesign (14. Juni 2004)

...


----------

